# Favorite Bands?



## MrBlack (Dec 9, 2009)

What is the favorite band of your choosing?
My personal favorite is Rammstein.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 9, 2009)

inb4 thread move to Forum Games

Also, probably Pink Floyd overall.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 9, 2009)

MARILYN FUCKING MANSON.

and the dresden dolls.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 9, 2009)

I like Taylor Swift. XD


----------



## Aden (Dec 9, 2009)

This is not going to end well

\Not that it begun well


----------



## LFKhael (Dec 9, 2009)

Buckethead, followed by The Speed Freak. No, I don't rant and rave about how awesome I think either is.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 9, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> *MARILYN FUCKING MANSON*.
> 
> and the dresden dolls.


Cool another fan! What's your fav song? Me "The Beautiful People" and "AntiChrist Superstar".

As my fav bands are Black Sabbath,Ozzy Osbourne,Rob Zombie,My Chemical Romance,Toxic Holocaust,Krezweg Ost,Cabaret(electro goth),and anything electro,darkwave,or rave like.


----------



## Hir (Dec 9, 2009)

It's between:

Moonsorrow
Summoning
Agalloch
God Is An Astronaut
Empyrium
Manegarm
Anathema
Avathar
Darkspace

Can't choose between them. Maybe Moonsorrow just peaks the others but idk.


----------



## Viva (Dec 9, 2009)

I can't decide between Fall Out Boy or Owl City. Sorry for using a single artist but its too tough to decide


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 9, 2009)

Assemblage 23, Bauhaus, Siouxsie and the Banshees, Depeche Mode, Christian Death, Sisters of Mercy, Danse Society, De/Vision, Ayria, Joe Satriani, Beborn Beton, The Cruxshadows, Inkubus Sukkubus, Faith and the Muse, Funker Vogt, Neuroticfish, Rotersand, Zeromancer.


----------



## Teh Emo Penguin (Dec 9, 2009)

Incubus!


----------



## Dass (Dec 9, 2009)

... This is not going what I would call well.

Santana The Tragically Hip Rush The Who Aerosmith Van Halen Judas Priest Iron Maiden Wolfmother The Trews The Kaiser Chiefs AC/DC TSO Pearl Jam Spinal Tap Nirvana at times I have no idea.


----------



## Aden (Dec 9, 2009)

Having a favorite band is just about impossible for me, so check out the last.fm link in my sig if you care that much.

maudlin of the Well and Kayo Dot are pretty consistently close to the top though


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 9, 2009)

In no particular order:

E.S. Posthumus (may or may not count)
Trans-Siberian Orchestra
Rhapsody of Fire
Sonata Arctica
Galneryus

Now, just need to create thread for favorite orchestral composer.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Dec 9, 2009)

I haven't got A favourite.. but i have a few

Anberlin
All Time Low
A Day to Remember
Bring Me The Horizon
Boys Like Girls
Rise Against


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 9, 2009)

No contest, my favorite band is Cake.


----------



## Viva (Dec 9, 2009)

rawrsome wolf said:


> I haven't got A favourite.. but i have a few
> 
> Anberlin
> All Time Low
> ...


 
â™¥ATL!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 9, 2009)

Cocteau Twins, Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds, Einsturzende Neubauten, Cabaret Voltaire, Clock DVA, Jesus and Mary Chain, Gorilla Aktiv, and Ende Shneafliet.

Or the Smiths.

I don't have one, you know.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 9, 2009)

this isn't fair :V

i guess its one of these:

Dead Kennedys 
Taylor Swift 
Job For A Cowboy
Cannibal Corpse 
Pink Floyd 
or Muse

....wow, i have varied musical tastes.


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 9, 2009)

311
3 Doors Down
Alice In Chains
Bad Religion
Barenaked Ladies
Beck
Blind Melon
Blues Traveler
blur
Bruce Hornsby
Bruce Springsteen
Bush
Candlebox
Chris Cornell
Citizen King
Coldplay
Collective Soul
Counting Crows
Cracker
Creedence Clearwater Revival
Crossfade
Damn Yankees
Darlene Love
Dave Matthews Band
Deadeye Dick
Deep Blue Something
Deep Purple
Del Amitri
Depeche Mode
Duncan Sheik
Eagle-Eye Cherry
Edie Brickell & New Bohemians
Elton John
Eric Clapton
Eve 6
Falco
Fuel
Garbage
Genesis
Gin Blossoms
Go West
Godsmack
Green Day
Guns N' Roses
Hootie & The Blowfish
Incubus
James Taylor
Jamiroquai
Jane's Addiction
Joan Osborne
Kevin Lyttle
Kings of Leon
Linkin Park
Live
Marcy Playground
Maroon 5
Natalie Merchant
Nickelback
Nine Inch Nails
Nirvana
No Doubt
OMC
OneRepublic & Timbaland
Paul McCartney
Paul Westerberg
Pearl Jam
Phil Collins
R.E.M.
Rancid
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Seven Mary Three
Shawn Colvin
Sister Hazel
Sixpence None The Richer
Smash Mouth
Smashing Pumpkins
Soundgarden
Spin Doctors
Staind
Steve Winwood
Stone Temple Pilots
Sublime
Sugar Ray
Tal Bachman
Temple of the Dog
The Black Crowes
The Cardigans
The Cranberries
The Goo Goo Dolls
The Mamas & The Papas
The Mighty Mighty Bosstones
The Offspring
The Rentals
The Waitresses
The Wallflowers
Third Eye Blind
Toad the Wet Sprocket
Tonic
Train
Vertical Horizon
Weezer


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 9, 2009)

Tycho said:


> inb4 thread move to Forum Games
> 
> Also, probably Pink Floyd overall.


Why the fuck would it go to Forum Games?

Boston, definitely.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 9, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> 311
> 3 Doors Down
> *Alice In Chains*
> Bad Religion
> ...


 
I wish to congradulate you, but only for those bands.


----------



## Impasse (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes. As in, the band Yes. My particular favorite incarnation is Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe.

Pink Floyd is a close runner-up. I'd have a ton of Yes references in my av and sig and everything they had a far less significant cultural impact than Pink Floyd did.

Do Make Say Think is also right up there.


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2009)

my signature says is all :'D


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 9, 2009)

Milo said:


> my signature says is all :'D


 
The Sugarcubes?


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> The Sugarcubes?



...|:C

you'll regret this

ok fine. another one would be one republic


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 9, 2009)

Maybe I should start a tally of how many of these threads there are...
My Favorites:
Death, Metallica, Atheist, Emperor, Artillery, Children of Bodom, Ensiferum, Stratovarius, Heathen, Sonata Arctica, December Wolves


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 9, 2009)

Milo said:


> ...|:C
> 
> you'll regret this
> 
> ok fine. another one would be one republic


 
Okay... Im stumped...

But does it have Einar Orn Benediktsson in it?


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Okay... Im stumped...
> 
> But does it have Einar Orn Benediktsson in it?



not in sigur ros. that be JÃ³n ÃžÃ³r Birgisson


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 9, 2009)

Milo said:


> not in sigur ros. that be JÃ³n ÃžÃ³r Birgisson


 
Bjork Gundarsonn?


----------



## REDnico (Dec 9, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Bjork Gundarsonn?



Hoppensteingerfind Doobieknob


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Bjork Gundarsonn?



T_T


----------



## Aden (Dec 9, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> this isn't fair :V
> 
> i guess its one of these:
> 
> ...



hahahahhaa


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2009)

John Murphy
Clint Mansell
and anything danny boyle decides to put in his movies, because he's god


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 9, 2009)

Def Leppard
The Rolling Stones 
Whitesnake


----------



## Viva (Dec 9, 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence is also pretty good


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2009)

009 sound system


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 10, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Hoppensteingerfind Doobieknob


 
Das Racis.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 10, 2009)

Steve Miller Band.  Especially their song "Fly like an Eagle".


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 10, 2009)

Planet fucking AIDS :V .


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 10, 2009)

LINKIN PARK!


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 10, 2009)

Morbid Saint.


----------



## Bacu (Dec 10, 2009)

out of my paltry music collection of 400 some odd hours worth of music:

Anamanaguchi
Depeche Mode
Oingo Boingo
Styx
Metronomy
Pendulum
Flogging Molly
Motley Crue
Peter Gabriel
Polysics
Reel Big Fish
She

Lame. :\

 I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 10, 2009)

Bacu said:


> out of my paltry music collection of 400 some odd hours worth of music:
> 
> Anamanaguchi
> *Depeche Mode*
> ...


 
Once again. Music relevant to my interests...
I can't stand the Polsics, though. They're like the J-pop version of Data Rock. And I hate J-pop.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 10, 2009)

Aden said:


> hahahahhaa



wat


----------



## Takun (Dec 10, 2009)

Aden said:


> hahahahhaa



so eclectic.


----------



## Sielu Kekale Ikuinen (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow, I don't think I should list all of them. So a sampling is what you get: Angelspit, The Tenth Stage, Mix Speakers, Inc., Gorillaz, Rome, Kamelot, Epica, Halestorm, Coal Chamber, Girugamesh, Ampcharwar, Furachi, The Koffin Kats, Tiger Army, Fleet Foxes, Mute Math, Dawnrider, Say Hi To Your Mom, Blutengel, and Oomph!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 11, 2009)

Aden said:


> hahahahhaa



He's got DKs on his list


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> ....wow, i have varied musical tastes.


Yes, from shit to more shit.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 11, 2009)

The Beatles
Pink Floyd
Tenacious D
SOAD
MM
Super tramp
Bob Marley
COB
COF
Cypress Hill
Dark Lotus
Depache Mode
Forge
Franz Ferdinand
Future Leaders of the World
Gorillaz
In Flames
ICP
Korn
Metallica
Orange Goblin
Pendulum 
Priestess
RATM
Twiztid
Smashing Pumpkins

Those are all the bands I have at least a fair number of songs from.

I have every Bob Marley song ever written though :B


----------



## REDnico (Dec 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> He's got DKs on his list



Whats so funny about the Dead Kennedy's?



DarkNoctus said:


> Yes, from shit to more shit.



Ok, what do you think is good bud?  Music is a preference, and you can't call someone's music shit just cause you don't like it.


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Ok, what do you think is good bud?  Music is a preference, and you can't call someone's music shit just cause you don't like it.


Lots of stuff. From folk to post-rock. From indie to black metal.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Lots of stuff. From folk to post-rock. From indie to black metal.



well just cause i don't list those as my favorites doesn't mean i don't like it.  I love folk, post-rock. indie and black metal.  they just are not my favs.


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> well just cause i don't list those as my favorites doesn't mean i don't like it.  I love folk, post-rock. indie and black metal.  they just are not my favs.


Favourite folk, post-rock, indie and black metal groups?


----------



## REDnico (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Favourite folk, post-rock, indie and black metal groups?



would folk metal count?

post rock-mogwai
indie-neutral milk hotel
black metal-Melechesh


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> would folk metal count?
> 
> post rock-mogwai
> indie-neutral milk hotel
> black metal-Melechesh


Nice to see a Melechesh fan here, a very unique band.

My favourite black metal bands are Burzum, Gorgoroth, Taake and Darkspace.

My favourite post-rock bands are Godspeed You! Black Emperor, God Is An Astronaut, Explosions In The Sky and Sunlight Ascending.

The only Indie I enjoy is The Decemberists, in all honesty.

Folk metal? No, but tell me your favourite folk metal groups anyway. Mine are Svartsot, Korpiklaani, Manegarm, Moonsorrow (Best band in existance. Not up for debate) and Heidevolk.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Nice to see a Melechesh fan here, a very unique band.
> 
> My favourite black metal bands are Burzum, Gorgoroth, Taake and Darkspace.
> 
> ...



Haha out of all the genres you listed folk is my least favorite.  

for folk metal its probably Alestorm and Finntroll


----------



## Nick (Dec 11, 2009)

Blink 182 and Modest Mouse


----------



## Aden (Dec 11, 2009)

Nick said:


> Blink 182 and Modest Mouse



hahaha oh you

Oh wait you're serious

:c


----------



## Nick (Dec 11, 2009)

Aden said:


> hahaha oh you
> 
> Oh wait you're serious
> 
> :c


 
Course I'm serious  Blink 182 writes fun songs and they make me happy. Specially after a rough day. Makes it easier to unwind a bit. And Modest Mouse has deep lyrics that make me think.


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Haha out of all the genres you listed folk is my least favorite.
> 
> for folk metal its probably Alestorm and Finntroll


Alestorm = Folk metal?

_Oh man._


----------



## REDnico (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Alestorm = Folk metal?
> 
> _Oh man._



they describe their style as "True Scottish Pirate Metal"


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> they describe their style as "True Scottish Pirate Metal"


It's power metal.

Get over that.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> It's power metal.
> 
> Get over that.



Ok then, I don't listen to folk metal


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

You're missing out in that case.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You're missing out in that case.



Well I truly think you are missing out by not listening to the Dead Kennedy's.


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Listened and I great resounding "meh" filled my brain.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Listened and I great resounding "meh" filled my brain.




well at least you tried


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm willing to try anything.



:3

But seriously, we gotta get this guy some folk metal D:


----------



## REDnico (Dec 11, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> :3
> 
> But seriously, we gotta get this guy some folk metal D:



Why is everyone conspiring against me?


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> :3
> 
> But seriously, we gotta get this guy some folk metal D:


We do.

*Heidevolk* - *Wodan Heerst*
*Eluveitie* - *Your Gaulish War*
*Ensiferum*- *One More Magic Potion*
*Korpiklaani - **Mettaanpeiton Valtiaalle* 
*MÃ¥negarm - En Fallen Fader* 
*Moonsorrow* - *Jotunheim* [1 of 2]
*Moonsorrow - Jotunheim *[2 of 2]
*Nazgul* - *Elficidium*
*Nokturnal Mortum* - *Goat Horns*
*Suidakra* - *Scathach*
*Svartsot* - *JotunheimsfÃ¦rden*
*Windrider - By the Light of Two Trees*
*Yggdrasil* - *Ã„lvadansen*

Enjoy.



xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Why is everyone conspiring against me?


No one likes you obv.


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 11, 2009)

Heres my favourite bands along with one of my fav songs from them)

Freedom Call ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-02gXz3St4 )

Dragonforce ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIyqdvCcnWk )

Edguy ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y3CMlvrkN0 )

Avantasia ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWySWyCnDvE )

Sonata Arctica ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKD0Q5LfSl8 )


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

To anyone who put Dragonforce in their list, go and see them live and have all your hopes and dreams crushed before you. :V


----------



## REDnico (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:
			
		

> Moonsorrow - Jotunheim [1 of 2]
> Moonsorrow - Jotunheim [2 of 2]



Bricks Shat.  Bloody Brilliant.


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Bricks Shat.  Bloody Brilliant.


They are my favourite band for a reason. <3


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> To anyone who put Dragonforce in their list, go and see them live and have all your hopes and dreams crushed before you. :V


 
Ive seen them live 4 times now (the last time was last month in folkstone) and everytime they were brilliant.


----------



## Aden (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> To anyone who put Dragonforce in their list, go and see them live and have all your hopes and dreams crushed before you kill yourself. :V



fixt


----------



## REDnico (Dec 11, 2009)

Aden said:


> fixt



you win.  I hate dragonforce.


----------



## Dass (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> To anyone who put Dragonforce in their list, go and see them live and have all your hopes and dreams crushed before you. :V



Oh come on, it can't be that much of a downgrade, considering how much their studio work sucks.

Oh, Judas Priest.

Oh Judas Priest x2, Guitarist Not Herman's guitar says he <3 men.

Oh Judas Priest x3. It's in my gorram head!

Speaking of Judas Priest (and musicians who <3 men), I have some Bloodstone to listen to.


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Aden said:


> fixt


With that, my post has improved and is more truthful. Thank you for your wisdom.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 11, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Whats so funny about the Dead Kennedy's?



I love Dead Kennedys


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 11, 2009)

Motley Crue, Lita Ford, Pentagram, Doomsword, Acid Bath, Candlemass, Cathedral, Solitude Aeturnus, Lair of the Minotaur, Novermbers Doom, Bloodbath, Testament, Crowbar, Alice in Chains, Mother Love Bone, Temple of the Dog, The Runaways, The Mamas and The Papas..

Just to name a few.


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

You've fantastic taste, Aeturnus.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I love Dead Kennedys



HI FOKIN FIVE

also, DarkNoctus, from all that talk in the wolf song thread Wolven Ancestry is now one of my favorite bands :3


----------



## Shindo (Dec 11, 2009)

right now: 
Animal Collective
Hella
Giraffes? Giraffes!
Sirur Ros
and Odd Nosdam

thats right im a furry who doesnt listen to metal/techno


----------



## Takun (Dec 11, 2009)

Pixies
Modest Mouse
Baroness
Radiohead
HÃ¼sker DÃ¼
Joy Division
Interpol
fun.
Wilco
Weezer
The Cure
The Smiths

Starting to get into The Clash and B-52s O:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 11, 2009)

My #1 Favorite is Ozric Tentacles, beating out Yes by a very tiny margin.
Runners Up: Rush, Pink Floyd, Tangerine Dream, Vangelis, Genesis, Niyaz


----------



## Jelly (Dec 11, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> Temple of the Dog



what the fuck are y


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 11, 2009)

The Crucifucks and Les Joyaux de la Princesse


----------



## Impasse (Dec 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> My favourite post-rock bands are Godspeed You! Black Emperor, God Is An Astronaut, Explosions In The Sky and Sunlight Ascending.



I listened to GY!BE's F#A#8 and honestly I don't see how it even qualifies as music. I've heard that Yanqui UXO is supposed to be really good and that F#A#8 sucks in comparison but I've also heard it the other way around.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My #1 Favorite is Ozric Tentacles, beating out Yes by a very tiny margin.
> Runners Up: Rush, Pink Floyd, Tangerine Dream, Vangelis, Genesis, Niyaz



Seventies prog represent!


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Dec 13, 2009)

I personally love Crush 40 since I'm a Sonic fanatic. My other favorite tends to be The All American Rejects, love their music


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

Karmarsi-Kedamoki said:


> I personally love Crush 40 since I'm a Sonic fanatic. My other favorite tends to be The All American Rejects, love their music


your avatar scares me

the tits are just spheres

aaahhhh


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

Impasse said:


> Seventies prog represent!



i thought ozric tentacles was 80's
and none of those other groups (also vangelis) are prog
but maybe thats just me
being stuffy
and gay

look if it doesn't have a mellotron it isnt anything
poor man's nothing
fuck you, poor man's nothing - fuck you

yanqui uxo is their "good album"
supposedly
i dont know
i liked it in my post-rock phase
but do make say think and re: do it better
and thats about it
(good thing every post-rock band is like the same band)


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 13, 2009)

BELL X1.


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

Death Cab for Cutie.


----------



## Gogledd (Dec 13, 2009)

The Animals. Awesome in name, awesome in nature...


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

Impasse said:


> I listened to GY!BE's F#A#8 and honestly I don't see how it even qualifies as music. I've heard that Yanqui UXO is supposed to be really good and that F#A#8 sucks in comparison but I've also heard it the other way around.


F#A# Infinity is an astounding album. It isn't for everyone, sure. But I absolutely loved it.


----------



## Takun (Dec 13, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> F#A# Infinity is an astounding album. It isn't for everyone, sure. But I absolutely loved it.




F#A# Infinity is really good.


----------



## Stawks (Dec 13, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Pixies
> Modest Mouse
> Baroness
> Radiohead
> ...



Admitting to liking Weezer in this post-Raditude world of ours. Ballsy. (Seriously, your taste in music is <3)

Modest Mouse
They Might Be Giants
Death From Above 1979
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
The Polyphonic Spree
Beck
Neutral Milk Hotel
The Unicorns
Pixies
Man or Astro-Man?
The Hold Steady
Them Crooked Vultures


----------



## Takun (Dec 13, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Admitting to liking Weezer in this post-Raditude world of ours. Ballsy. (Seriously, your taste in music is <3)
> 
> Modest Mouse
> They Might Be Giants
> ...



Raditude made me cry.  I at least enjoyed some of Red album but my god Raditude....

I forgot about The Unicorns, I should download them again.  And maybe some more Nick Cave.


Also, Valkura and I cruised around here playing DFA1979 in his Outback XD


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

heres a comic I made about raditude:


----------



## Shindo (Dec 13, 2009)

improving my list 

Animal Collective, Modest Mouse, Why?, Hella, Andrew Jackson Jihad, Deer Hoof, Holy Fuck, Neutral Milk Hotel, Dosh, Odd Nosdam, Zach Hill, Octopus Project, Dan Deacon, Lightning Bolt, No Age, El Guincho, Panda Bear, Do Make Say Think, Giraffes? Giraffes! ect ect ect


----------

